# Virtualbox mit Windows extrem Langsam



## DeathCracker (2. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe leider ein ziemlich nerviges Problem..
Ich besitze einen Server mit 12(24 HT) Cores und 64Gb Ram, dieser wird hauptsächlich zum virtualisieren auf Basis von Virtualbox verwendet.
Sobald ich einer Windows Maschine in Virtualbox mehr als einen Core zuweise, wird diese unerträglich langsam. 
Unerträglich heißt in diesem Fall, dass die Maschine mehr als 3 Minuten zum starten benötigt!
Die aktuellste Version von Virtualbox läuft bereits, ich kann mir nicht recht erklären woran es liegt.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

LG

DeathCracker


----------



## DKK007 (2. Mai 2019)

Welche Betriebsystem-Version kommt als Host und welches als Gast zum Einsatz?

Ist VT-x aktiviert?


----------



## DeathCracker (2. Mai 2019)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!
Sowohl als Host als auch als Gast kommt ein Windows 10 x64 in der aktuellsten Version zum Einsatz.
VT-x ist sowohl im Bios als auch in Virtualbox aktiviert.

LG


----------



## DKK007 (2. Mai 2019)

Auf was für einem Datenträger liegt denn die VM und wie viel RAM ist zugewiesen?


----------



## DeathCracker (2. Mai 2019)

Ist eine 10Tb Seagate IronWolf. Dort laufen noch 2 weitere Maschinen (Ein kleines NAS ohne Last und ein PiHole).
Der Maschine sind 8Gb Ram zugewiesen.

LG


----------



## DKK007 (2. Mai 2019)

Steht denn irgendwas im System-Log des Gast-Windows?


----------



## fotoman (2. Mai 2019)

Erklären kann ich es mir auch nicht, wenn ich aber mal etwas im Netz suche, ist dies ein uraltes Problem von VBox (mind. 9 Jahre alt, trat auch schon mit Linux als Gast auf), das wohl immer mal wieder auftritt. Gerade das VBox-Forum ist dabei extrem uninformativ, dort wird man immer nur auf OS-Updates verwiesen. Eine echte Lösung ist leider nie dabei.

Irgendwas scheint die VBox komplett "anders" zu machen wie VMWare. So Sätze im Netz wie "immer nur die max. benötigeten Cores der VM zuweisen" oder "mind. einen Core für den Host übrig lassen" lässt mich entweder an VBox oder an meinem Verständnis von Virtualisierung zweifeln. Mit VMWare habe ich jedenfalls kein Problem, meine CPU 2-3 fach zu "überbuchen" so lange ich weiss, dass die VMs niemals zusammen die Kerne auch ausnutzen.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Mai 2019)

Kann ich morgen mal auf Arbeit testen. Da laufen Win7 und Win10 auf Mint. 

Ich glaube, dass das Win10 auch extrem langsam wurde, wenn die beide gleichzeitig liefen, nachdem ich auch für das Win10 alle 4 Kerne freigeschaltet hatte.


----------



## DeathCracker (10. Mai 2019)

Schon komisch.. Vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal auf VMWare umsteigen..


----------



## fotoman (10. Mai 2019)

Wenn das so einfach wäre. Sobald man z.B. Snapshots nutzen will, wird es mit VMWare Workstation halt extrem teuer. 250€ für eine Lösung, die man bei VirtualBox kostenlos bekommt, ist im privaten Umfeld schon eine Ansage. Da würde ich mir eher noch überlegen, ob ich meine Anforderungen nicht mit Hyper-V abbilden kann.


----------

